# Best Resources on Typology



## Parakaleo (Nov 22, 2016)

Dear friends, I am gathering resources for a new Sabbath school series on typology. Several new families have joined our church coming from non-covenantal backgrounds, and I thought a ten-week study on types of Christ in the Old Testament would be an excellent way to introduce them to some concepts of covenant theology. It's basically going to be a redemptive-historical survey of the OT.

Right now, I have in mind a few books and I've got copious notes from seminary classes. I was wondering, however, if anyone has come across a really good, beginner-level book or series that I could use in preparing these lessons? Thanks very much.


----------



## Taylor (Nov 22, 2016)

I haven't read all of it yet, but I know à Brakel deals with typology at the end of his _The Christian's Reasonable Service_. He gives good definitions of what is and is not a type, for example.


----------



## Parakaleo (Nov 22, 2016)

Taylor Sexton said:


> à Brakel deals with typology at the end of his The Christian's Reasonable Service.



Thanks! I really like this suggestion because I have those volumes on my shelf right now and I'm still working through the first one. Really appreciate that.


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 22, 2016)

The Typology of Scripture by Fairbairn.


----------



## lynnie (Nov 22, 2016)

This article lists some resoures: 

http://feedingonchrist.com/old-testament-personal-types-and-shadows-of-Christ/

The book "Jesus on Every Page" is out now, and is very nice for laymen new to the subject.

By the way, don't miss reading this. I wouldn't make it your starting point, but for your own interest in the subject it is an amazing short piece:

http://americanvision.org/13220/why-Jesus-cleansed-the-temple-twice-a-long-standing-mystery-solved/


----------

